# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نــــكتةالبــحارنـة

## موالية حيدر

*نــــكتةالبــحارنـة* ..السلام عليكم..
كان يا مكان في قديم الزمان

كان في بحارنة يدورون على شغل وقعدوا يدورون ماحصلوا قالوا ليهم روحوا الإمارات و هناك بتحصلون.



راحوا الإمارات وقعدوا يدورون ماحصلوا إلا شغل في حديقة الحيوان قالوا ليهم نبيكم تلبسون ثياب قرود و لما يجون الناس قعدوا ناططوا و ناقزوا.



وصدفة كان الملك حمد رايح في زيارة للإمارت ودوه حديقة الحيوان.



ولما وصل صوب القرود ماشافوهم إلا يناقزون ويناططون و يتفلون عليه



الملك حمد عصّب وقال لازم تقتلون هالقرود
قالوا أوكي نجيب ليهم الأسد ياكلهم.



ولما دش الأسد ليهم في القفص راحوا القرود ينخشون في الزاوية





إلا يقول ليهم الاسد : لا تخافون أنا من السنابس ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حامي الشريعة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الصراحة قتلتيني من الضحك

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*هههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني
مشكورة 
لاعدمنا*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الصراحة قتلتيني من الضحك



 
أضحك الله سنك
ولا أبكى لك عينا ....
وشكراً ع المرور

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ضحكتيني*
> *مشكورة* 
> *لاعدمنا*



جعلك الله من الصاحكين 
يوم القيامة  ....

ولا عدمنا مرورك  يالغلا  !!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*خطيرونهــــــ هالنكتهــــ* 

*يسلموا مليون على الفرفشه الحلوهـ*
*دمتي ودام عطاكِ بالقسمــــ*

*..ارق التحايا واعذبها لشخصكِ..*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

هههههههههههههههه

فطست من الضحك

الله يوسع صدرك دوم

يعطيك الف عافيه يامنصورة

----------


## لمعة

ههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااي 


حلوه 


يسلمووووو يامنصورة

----------


## موالية حيدر

والله ضحكتوني يا حبايب لضحككم 
وفرحت معاكم وفرفشت ...
أفرح الله قلوبكم وسرّ خواطركم 
ولا أبكى لكم عيناً على حبيب وعزيز 

لكم جلّ ودادي ...

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني مررررررررررررررة
يسلمو ماننحرم من جديدك

----------


## موالية حيدر

فعلاً أحلى ما خلق ربي 
باأحلى مرور منج يالغلا

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


عجبتني قووويه ع البحارنه ,, 


يسلموو

----------


## موالية حيدر

والله يــــ  عنود  ـــا 
مرورج أقوى منها ...
لك كل الحب يالغلا  ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه* 
*آوووول مره آضحك من قلب كذآ ههههههههههههههههههههههه << فآطسسه ضحك*
*وييييييلي آشوى لحآلهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عآفييه..~*
*موفقه وعسسآأك سآلمه..*
*سي يوو..!*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ....
والله وفطستيني وياش من الضحك بعد 
يـــ  عشوقة  ــــا
يسلم قلبج يالغلا ...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ههههههههه حلوه ذي ..يسلموو

----------


## موالية حيدر

الله    يسلمك    ويسمنك   كمان     هههه  ( أمزح  )

----------


## ابو طارق

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررر*

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## موالية حيدر

_تحلى أيامك أكثر وأكثر_ 
_على هالتواجد الواضح !!!!_

----------

